# Weight gain on Methimazole



## Broomhilda (Mar 29, 2016)

I was diagnosed with Graves in July 2016. My endocrinologist started me on 5 mg of methimazole daily. The first 4 weeks of taking the medication, there was no impact on my weight. But about a month ago, I began gaining 0.5 lbs/week. This past week, I gained 4 lbs in one week.

The good news is that my T3 and T4 levels are coming down and into the normal range. So the methimazole is doing what it's supposed to do. My levels are now within normal range, although TSH is still very low, but slowly rising. My doctor allowed me to reduce dosage by taking 1 full pill (5 mg) 4 days a week and half a pill (2.5 mg) the other three days a week. When we test again in 6 weeks, if my T3 and T4 levels continue to be within normal range, she will reduct dosage to 2.5 mg/day. My Dr. wants me to stay on methimazole for a year to minimize chance of relapse after I stop taking the medication.

Is it standard for Graves patients to be on methimazole for such a long period of time (assuming they tolerate the drug)? And for those with experience on this drug, how have you handled the weight gain? I am upset about the weight gain because it feels entirely out of my control.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Would you mind posting your actual lab results with ranges please.

I was on Tapazole for 4.5 years and then opted to remove my thyroid. My doctor worked with me but I was never able to stabilize and required labs every 4 weeks with medication adjustments quite often. I got as low as 2.5mcg daily at one point.

Most doctors will allow a patient on an anti thyroid medication for 18 months before recommending anything more permanent such as RAI or Total thyroidectomy.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

I was on methimazole for over 2.5 years. I gained weight when my thyroid hormone levels fell too low in the range for me. Typically I felt foggy, fatigued, and frozen at the same time. My endo reluctantly would lower my methimazole, and these symptoms would relent. I've been off methimazole since mid-May, and my weight has returned to my baseline. I haven't changed my diet, but I did start working with a trainer once I got the green light to start exercising again. Pre-graves, I'd been heavy and lost about 50 pounds, and I kept it off for a few years, so you have to know I'm pretty sensitive about my weight. So there were times on this journey where I got pretty freaked out about the weight gain. Such a helpless feeling! But hang in there--there can be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Broomhilda (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Here are my lab results. Unfortunately I do not have ranges available for all of the test results, which is annoying, but all of the tests were done at the same lab. Is it reasonable to assume that the same lab uses the same ranges, more or less? I also had abnormal lab results in March 2016 consistent with hyperthyroid, but I don't have those test results with me. It was the March 2016 lab results that prompted me to see the endocrinologist.

10/7/2016

TSH: 0.03 (range: 0.41 - 4.81)

Triiodothyronine: 141.1 (range: 78.0 - 158.0)

Thyroxine Free: 1.29 (range: 0.83 - 1.90)

8/24/2016

TSH: < 0.01

Triiodothyronine: 172.8 (abnormal - high; no range provided, but it's the same lab as 10/7/2016 tests so maybe same range?)

Thyroxine Free: 1.67 (normal)

**began 5mg methimazole daily on 7/25/2016**

7/18/2016

TSH: < 0.01

Triiodothyronine: 193.1 (abnormal - high)

Thyroxine Free: 1.95 (abnormal - high)

5/12/2016

TSH: < 0.01

Triiodothyronine: 138.9 (normal)

Thyroxine Free: 1.73 (normal)

4/11/2016

TSH: < 0.01

Triiodothyronine: 152.3 (normal)

Thyroxine Free: 1.45 (normal)

Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulins: 186 ("Note: Positive results of 123% or greater are consistent with Graves disease but do not always correlate with the presence or severity of hyperthyroidism.")


----------

